

learn.mean.io - new mean stack documentation - liorkesos

New docs for mean.io, the fullstack js based on mongo,express,angular and node.js lot of docs about extending mean.io with contributed and custom packages.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;learn.mean.io
======
taternuts
I think you should be a tad less obvious when using puppet accounts to upvote
your own submissions

~~~
DanBC
Some people will tweet[1] when they post something to HN. Sometimes they'll
ask for upvotes and comments.

I kind of feel sorry for them because apparently the software is good at
spotting this behaviour and penalising the post.

This submission was, as you say, really freaking obvious.

~~~
liorkesos
Some people are also clueless (in this occasion - me) but I'm willing to
learn. So asking people to up-vote in social media is a No-No?

------
jsgurus
I like the new Docs...It helps to learn more about mean.io. Great Job!!!

------
zstolar
A good documentation is what mean.io missed so far. Congrats!

------
perrypixelfairy
great way to gather the tools you want, work make your work easier, set-up
work consistently with others or in an org.

------
talgleichger
Thanks alot! great stack for developing Node&Angular!

------
winnerlicious
New docs for more people to learn Mean.io please!

------
jlooper
Super useful documentation!

------
admhemed
mean stack really needed the documentation

------
jlooper
Very useful!

------
fyockm
mean.io + docs = win

------
danycomb
finally! thx!

------
shaiw
nice

------
almogbaku
cool

------
yonatan123
much better

